# Baker21, Chris_vRS, dooka & guest slrestoration vs Skoda Octavia LnK Estate MK2...



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Baker21, Chris_vRS, dooka & guest slrestoration vs Skoda Octavia LnK Estate MK2...*

Hello all and I hope that you are well........:wave:

This is a special write-up in many ways, one as it's another Skoda motor that has been slightly tweaked to look a lot better IMHO and also because it's not only me completing this detail but another 3 well known DW members............:doublesho

I had been in contact with Nik for some time now over on Brisky and he had been slowly getting his very nicely condition MK2 Octavia LnK Estate up to scratch in preparation for a days detailing my me.........:thumb:

Nearer the date we changed venue to dooka HQ and after a chat with Chris he wasalso keen to come over to dooka HQ for the day to see what everything was about. For me this already had the prospect of being an entertaining day, very much enjoy detailing with Chris and Rob respectively but for all three of us to be in one location I was hoping for good things........

So bright and early on a Saturday morning Chris and I drove over to dooka HQ where we met Rob and then Nik showed up in his Octy, the car was rolled out into the wash area and looked as follows:














































Swirling:























































Excess polish and compound:



















*The Detail Process:*

Nik and I had agreed that the main focus of the day would be the exterior and with three of us capable of using a machine I was confident in yiedling some good results...........:buffer:

First up was the wheels, these are new BBS LM Reps and have not long been on the car so with a wheel each we began the cleaning process.

Wheels were rinsed:



















Megs APC used and aggiated with EZ Wheel Brush, Daytona Brush and Wheel Woolies:



















dooka Wheel Wash Woolie's and Detailer Brushes were use on the front faces:










AS Tardis was also used and tougher areas also received some help from the Wheel Woolies.........:thumb:

The car was washed using Kranzle Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and dooka Woolie Wash Mitts.

The car was rinsed and then foamed:














































2BM Wash process:




























This was then rinsed down:



















Rob taking a well earned break chatting to Nik:










Next up the car was clayed using some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay and some Megs Last Touch for lube:










Then the car was rinsed down again and bought inside the unit and dried with some Waffle Weave Drying Towels:




























The car was then taped up using some 3M 3434 tape:










Perfect timing really but I have been in contact with Nick at SLRestotation for a long time now and have also met up with him once, as he was in the area we organised for him to pop in and day hello and here he is having a chat with Chris:










At this point a lot of chatting about detailing began as expected, we were like kids in a sweet shop at this point I think........

So the car had been taped up and Chris and I wee ready to get cracking, Rob at this point was finishing off the bonnet of a lovely Porsche 997 Carrera 4S that I had been helping Rob with the night before:














































Back to Chris and I and Chris was working away on the bonnet with his new Festool using a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:










First up for me was the Passenger Driver's door, where I achieved the following:










Comparing this to the lower panel:










And also the other half of the door:



















You can clearly see above some buffer trails above, the situation was that the entire Passenger side of the car had been machined and previously, this was a good thing and a bad thing at the same time, most of the swirls had been knocked out however so much compound had been left on rubber's door trims, shuts, etc..........:wall:

Rough 50/50:










And completed:










Nick at this point had also highlighted some repair work on the driver's side and was hitting the panel edges and door handles by hand with some Megs 105 and Megs 205, oh and while chatting to Rob:










Moving back around the car to the Passenger Rear door:



















Tailgate - Before:





































After:





































Later on in the day one of my friends turned up in his Porsche 997 Carrera 4S looking to gain some advice from Nick:










Here was the detail I completed on Karl's motor, some time ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178780

Also some more images of Rob's Porsche he was working on with George:



















Not a great image here but I also completed all the Bumpers, Front Bumper - before:










After:










Time for another arrival at dooka HQ, one of Rob's clients in his lovely Audi S4 Avant, looking for some stone chip work:










The Octavia now was back outside and rinsed down:










Moved back inside the for some Megs Last Touch and then dried with a Uber Drying Towel:



















I then attended to the exhausts with some Autosol, Wirewool and a microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










Pictures started to fade now as Nick and Chris had headed home, so Rob and I got cracking.......:thumb:

LSP I went for the Blackfire Wet Over Ice Kit -Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad followed by Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad and finally some Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray, with Rob applying the first stage with the G220:










Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths were used inside and out with Rain-X applied to the front windscreen:



















Megs Hyper Dressing for all the external Plastic Trim and arches.

Nick left us with a new tyre dressing that he is testing so we applied this to the tyres:



















*The Results:*

*Inside:*



































































































































































*Outside:*




































































































And a final one of the Porsche:










I think the car grew on us all day and it just seems to work effortlessly, love the wheels and the low ride height and now with some added depth to the paintwork I think.........:thumb:

Massive thanks go to the following:

*Chris* - Making the trip as always, getting some great results and giving some good banter!!

*Rob* - Felt a little guilty this day with having all these people decend on dooka HQ but I think a good day was had by all and as always his hospitality and work was top class......:thumb:

*slrestoration* - Thanks for the products and also your advice to Karl, keep in touch and let's meet up again........

As always comments good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Good work guys, lovely Octi (biased) :thumb:


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

stunning, absolutely stunning, the wheels and the drop transform that car. good work chap


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## mar (Aug 28, 2009)

Shiny shiny. Looks cracking, chaps.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si great work as all ways


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Good work guys, some tasty motors at dooka HQ, keep them coming:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Bang tidy that... Nice one guys


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Skoda looks amazing, love the paint fleck and attention to detail.

Are those genuine bbs rims on the car, really suits the car, they look new.

How do you find the mid night sun wax baker plus the whole blackfire range, would be keen to know.

Kind regards


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Skoda looks amazing, love the paint fleck and attention to detail.
> 
> Are those genuine bbs rims on the car, really suits the car, they look new.
> 
> ...


As stated in the write-up, they are BBS LM Replica's but look good to me........:thumb:

Invested in the Blackfire Wet Over Ice Kit last Xmas as I had been in touch gaining some advice from a fellow DW in the USA, I was using a lot of Zaino but was looking at something a little different. Use it a lot now and the products all work well, the layering is pretty easy and the shine and smoothness is spot on...........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job team!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The finished results really brought the paintwork to life Simon:thumb:
What was equally impressive it that despite all the distractions Mr Baker was hard on it for the duration, which is reflected in the finished shots!!!
It was great to meet up with the 'team' (top bunch of genuine & knowledgable guys) & witness Dooka's impressive set-up, so thanks again for the invite Si:thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Great job as usual Simon


----------



## OctyNik (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely write up of an equally enjoyable day, I had an absolutely splendid time and learnt so much! It was great meeting all of you as well (Simon, Dave, Chris and Nick) who all put the time in which was pretty overwhelming really having that much talent bestowed upon my Octavia!

It will be at E38 without a doubt though 

Everywhere the car has gone since the detail it's turned heads, people have asked questions, even had a couple of people take a photo on their phone when it's been parked up. Sterling results!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> The finished results really brought the paintwork to life Simon:thumb:
> What was equally impressive it that despite all the distractions Mr Baker was hard on it for the duration, which is reflected in the finished shots!!!
> It was great to meet up with the 'team' (top bunch of genuine & knowledgable guys) & witness Dooka's impressive set-up, so thanks again for the invite Si:thumb:


I may have to quote the above Nik as I know some people think I do bugger all...........:lol:

Welcome along anytime.......:thumb:



OctyNik said:


> Lovely write up of an equally enjoyable day, I had an absolutely splendid time and learnt so much! It was great meeting all of you as well (Simon, Dave, Chris and Nick) who all put the time in which was pretty overwhelming really having that much talent bestowed upon my Octavia!
> 
> It will be at E38 without a doubt though
> 
> Everywhere the car has gone since the detail it's turned heads, people have asked questions, even had a couple of people take a photo on their phone when it's been parked up. Sterling results!


Glad you enjoyed it Nik and the car is a credit to you, looked great rolling away down the cobbled road.........:car:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That Rob always seems to be having a break ..

A great day for sure, was great to meet Nick from SL Restoration, who certainly is very knowledgeable, but coming from / working in a body shop environment, I should bl00dy hope so ..

Was also good to me Chris, again a great knowledgeable chap..

And this Skoda certainly grew on me throughout the day, stunning when it left..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> That Rob always seems to be having a break ..
> 
> A great day for sure, was great to meet Nick from SL Restoration, who certainly is very knowledgeable, but coming from / working in a body shop environment, I should bl00dy hope so ..
> 
> ...


Thanks again Rob for the venue and I'm sure we can snap a few more of those breaks 

Thanks for the jack Rob, all done and also wetsanded those scratches out


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice work chaps - really nice understated motor.
I like it..... a lot :thumb:


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

A detail day with friends is the best


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Cracking finish and a very good write up. Enjoyed this Thanks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A very enjoyable day from my point of view, great to meet Nik, Rob & Nick.
It's good to see how the car looked in the sun once completed:thumb:..having left mid afternoon I missed out on this in the metal.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> A very enjoyable day from my point of view, great to meet Nik, Rob & Nick.
> It's good to see how the car looked in the sun once completed:thumb:..having left mid afternoon I missed out on this in the metal.


Couldn't have done the car without you mate :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

brilliant job.Got to say that's the best looking Skoda Octavia Ive seen


----------



## Ross214 (May 9, 2011)

Excellent finish and a nice write up!

Looks like a great day had by all


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

A fun day outing by many. I miss all the fun
Nice work on the Skoda and a nice array of metal popping in and out.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> As stated in the write-up, they are BBS LM Replica's but look good to me........:thumb:
> 
> Invested in the Blackfire Wet Over Ice Kit last Xmas as I had been in touch gaining some advice from a fellow DW in the USA, I was using a lot of Zaino but was looking at something a little different. Use it a lot now and the products all work well, the layering is pretty easy and the shine and smoothness is spot on...........:thumb:


Hi thanks baker21 for the fast response back, i appreciate that mate.
The alloys certainly make the car more appealing to the eye i can not tell if they are genuine or replicas really suits the well and other VAG cars, plus the black grill, looks alot more aggressive from the front, i like the subtle mods.
When i have the money i need to invest in blackfire wet over ice range, what a name lol, i remember talking to polished bliss, and they stated thats the best choice for my car.

Once gain thanks for replying back, and have a great week from me, and can't wait for more details from yourself.

Kind regards

Triptdi. :thumb:


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Great work guys, another excellent writeup Si really must catch up with you for a little advise


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JMAPUK said:


> Great work guys, another excellent writeup Si really must catch up with you for a little advise


No problem Jason, just give me a shout and I will see if I can help out........:thumb:


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice results. How long did you leave between application of sealant and the wax? As I have been reading around and they say 24hrs. If it was applied earlier which I'm this case it has by the looks of things. Has there been any reaction. Cheers.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nappy said:


> Nice results. How long did you leave between application of sealant and the wax? As I have been reading around and they say 24hrs. If it was applied earlier which I'm this case it has by the looks of things. Has there been any reaction. Cheers.


I do sometimes think that some people get a little carried away with duration and curation of waxes and sealants, granted there are various instructions and guidelines for a reason but in some cases these things can work within quicker time frames depending on the temperature conditions at the time.

In this instance the first stage was applied by a DA, then approx an hour later once all the other bits had been done this was removed and the wax applied, then removed approx 30 mins later, as you can see in the pics, no visible problems were seen........


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> I do sometimes think that some people get a little carried away with duration and curation of waxes and sealants, granted there are various instructions and guidelines for a reason but in some cases these things can work within quicker time frames depending on the temperature conditions at the time.
> 
> In this instance the first stage was applied by a DA, then approx an hour later once all the other bits had been done this was removed and the wax applied, then removed approx 30 mins later, as you can see in the pics, no visible problems were seen........


Thank you for a speedy reply. Puts my mind at rest about not having to stay over at my folks house for 3 days with the car in the garage when i next detail the car. :buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nappy said:


> Thank you for a speedy reply. Puts my mind at rest about not having to stay over at my folks house for 3 days with the car in the garage when i next detail the car. :buffer:


Don't get me wrong some will casue problems but I am yet to have a problem with Blackfire, only problem I had with it was applying it in winter, didn't seem to likethe cold........but then I think most waxes and sealants are the same........


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Cracking result as always, out of interest whats the Briskoda user name of the owner? I wouldn't mind picking their brains about what suspension they are running, the stance is perfect.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vRS_Pagey said:


> Cracking result as always, out of interest whats the Briskoda user name of the owner? I wouldn't mind picking their brains about what suspension they are running, the stance is perfect.


OctyNik mate and he also posted early on during this thread, check out page 2 in the Styling and Car Care section on Brisky.......:thumb:


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

As has been said before - stunning, absolutely stunning, the wheels and the drop transform that car. Great job.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Always enjoy your write ups and this one doesn't disappoint. Was getting confused with all the extra cars turning up!


----------



## Drewsky (May 7, 2011)

Lovely work and great flake pop. Blackfire products are great in my experience.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

laurin&klement wow
great job guys, and great porsches and audi


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Always enjoy your write ups and this one doesn't disappoint. Was getting confused with all the extra cars turning up!


It was a busy day at dooka HQ, that's for sure, nice to have some different metal around during the day though..........:car:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work fellas:thumb:


----------

